# When I import NEF files, Lightroom 5 automaticaly make about +30 exposure!



## vlasis (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello to everybody,
I use lightroom5 in a i7, 16GB Ram PC and i noticed that when lightroom5 imports my NEF files from my D700 or my D600, automaticaly makes them +0,30 exposure. When i start watching every file the first seconds i see it as it is and after very short time(seconds) start to apply the exposure without to do anything. I check in the import settings and i havent something like that. I dont know if that its normal with NEF files or happens only to me. Thanks on advance.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 13, 2013)

LR will apply some develop adjustments to all RAW images.  You might check though to see if you are not applying some develop preset on import.  Take a look on the import panel to see what develop preset might be getting applied on the left panel.  In addition to that check the Preferences Presets tab to see if any of the checkboxes are checked in the Default Develop Settings section.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jul 13, 2013)

Are you using the special lighting features which Nikon have to assist in saving overexposed areas. Nikon in camera firmware and processing software applies the necessary adjustments. Lightroom has no way of applying these adjustments and uses the raw data to process the images.


----------



## vlasis (Jul 13, 2013)

clee01l said:


> LR will apply some develop adjustments to all RAW images.  You might check though to see if you are not applying some develop preset on import.  Take a look on the import panel to see what develop preset might be getting applied on the left panel.  In addition to that check the Preferences Presets tab to see if any of the checkboxes are checked in the Default Develop Settings section.



In the "preferences" and in "presets" tab the only box is checked is that who says "Make default specific to camera ISO setting"  .  Is that the problem?


----------



## Allan Olesen (Jul 13, 2013)

Are you saying that the exposure slider is changed to +0.30?

Or are you saying that the photo appears brighter, even though the exposure slider (or any one sliders in the Basic panel) has not moved?

If it is the first problem, you have applied a preset on import. This should be visible in the history.

If it is the second problem, this is just how raw works.

The first image you see in Lightroom is a JPG preview which was created by the camera and embedded in the raw file. When Lightroom has had some time to process the image after import, this preview will be replaced by a Lightroom-generated preview, showing Lightroom's interpretation of the raw data.

The same raw data can be interpreted differently by different raw  converters or by the camera firmware. Especially if you have used  special settings in the camera which will affect the camera's  interpretation of the raw data. Such a setting could for example be  dynamic range optimization.


----------



## vlasis (Jul 13, 2013)

Allan Olesen said:


> Are you saying that the exposure slider is changed to +0.30?
> 
> Or are you saying that the photo appears brighter, even though the exposure slider (or any one sliders in the Basic panel) has not moved?
> 
> ...



Its the second as you wrote it. I didnt know that. I suppose that happen with all users is using NEF. I was wonderind if anybody try to fix that. Thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jul 14, 2013)

Go to the Develop module and select "Camera Standard" for the Profile:  in the Camera Calibration adjustment section. This will be a much closer match to your camera jpegs. You will notice you can also select other profiles that have the same name as the Nikon Picture Controls available in the camera menu.

You will also get better results if you turn off Active D-Lighting in the camera as Lightroom doesn't understand this.


----------



## vlasis (Jul 14, 2013)

sizzlingbadger said:


> Go to the Develop module and select "Camera Standard" for the Profile:  in the Camera Calibration adjustment section. This will be a much closer match to your camera jpegs. You will notice you can also select other profiles that have the same name as the Nikon Picture Controls available in the camera menu.
> 
> You will also get better results if you turn off Active D-Lighting in the camera as Lightroom doesn't understand this.



Thank you a lot, i think that makes the things much better. It makes just a very little brighter but its ok now.
I am very grateful for your help.


----------



## Allan Olesen (Jul 14, 2013)

vlasis said:


> Its the second as you wrote it. I didnt know that. I suppose that happen with all users is using NEF. I was wonderind if anybody try to fix that. Thanks for the help anyway.


There is nothing to fix. 

As I wrote: This is how raw works. All raw converters have their own interpretation of the raw data. There is no standard describing the relationship between the raw data and the final photo.


----------



## firefly by the sea (Jul 17, 2013)

vlasis said:


> Thank you a lot, i think that makes the things much better. It makes just a very little brighter but its ok now.
> I am very grateful for your help.



I also found out that if you select Camera Neutral, the imports look a lot better - closer to the initial look that you are talking about in the beginning.


----------

